# Camera found on Mt. Cabot on Monday 8/8/05



## ga2ski (Aug 13, 2005)

I found a digital camera found on Mt. Cabot on Monday 8/8/05, if you lost it or know who did contact me through a PM. 

I could easily recognize the 5 people I saw hiking that day, and I'm pretty sure i know which of the 5 it was.

You will be required to answer some questions about the owner (well the owner's dog, car and bike and the camera of course) as i don't much about the owner herself.


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 26, 2005)

anyone?????


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 27, 2005)

Maybe you should put a post on the AMC forum as well.....just a suggestion.


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll post a reply over at VFTT also as I know someone just discussed that they were going to finish the 48 on Cabot.  (I can't think of a reason why anyone would bring a camera there except for #48 or if they also did the Horn.)


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 30, 2005)

I took my camera, but I take it on all my hikes.


----------



## Mike P. (Sep 1, 2005)

I was being a tad sarcastic I bring mine most of the tiem tto, I have Owl's head & Zealand summit shots too. :wink:


----------



## MichaelJ (Sep 2, 2005)

Any responses yet? Maybe posting a pic or two would help if someone recognizes one of the people in a picture?


----------



## ga2ski (Sep 2, 2005)

Unfortunately there were no pictures on the disk.


----------

